# Polk County Lease



## BrewMonkey (Aug 28, 2019)

Looking for 1 possibly 2 members (maybe buddies?) max for my Weyerhaeuser lease in Polk county (off Potash Rd), just on the other side of Cedartown towards Alabama. Had this lease since 2006. It's 132 acres total, clear cut back 5 years ago. It has been just me for the last 3 years. I don't have a cost yet because I'm willing to split the cost between me and 1-2 others. I paid $1450.00 for the lease. 

Need help clearing lanes, setting up some ladder stands, general maintenance, and additional cost/work on the road will apply. Awesome property with lots of deer. Turkey is plentiful to the point of being irritating. Wild quail. Nice camp spot with spectacular view of the stars.

No drama.

Willing to train & help a novice.


----------



## antharper (Aug 28, 2019)

Sounds like a great place , especially for a beginner with your generous offer , do u turkey hunt ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 28, 2019)

antharper said:


> Sounds like a great place , especially for a beginner with your generous offer , do u turkey hunt ?


The new guy may.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 28, 2019)

BrewMonkey said:


> Looking for 1 possibly 2 members (maybe buddies?) max for my Weyerhaeuser lease in Polk county (off Potash Rd), just on the other side of Cedartown towards Alabama. Had this lease since 2006. It's 132 acres total, clear cut back 5 years ago. It has been just me for the last 3 years. I don't have a cost yet because I'm willing to split the cost between me and 1-2 others. I paid $1450.00 for the lease.
> 
> Need help clearing lanes, setting up some ladder stands, general maintenance, and additional cost/work on the road will apply. Awesome property with lots of deer. Turkey is plentiful to the point of being irritating. Wild quail. Nice camp spot with spectacular view of the stars.
> 
> ...



Do you have/or willing to/ build a deicated camp area? I want a place to put my 16ft hunting camper year round'. Post or PM me. I'm retired and possibly could stay several days at the time. That would help cut down on trespassers.


----------



## jeff9771 (Aug 29, 2019)

BrewMonkey said:


> Looking for 1 possibly 2 members (maybe buddies?) max for my Weyerhaeuser lease in Polk county (off Potash Rd), just on the other side of Cedartown towards Alabama. Had this lease since 2006. It's 132 acres total, clear cut back 5 years ago. It has been just me for the last 3 years. I don't have a cost yet because I'm willing to split the cost between me and 1-2 others. I paid $1450.00 for the lease.
> 
> Need help clearing lanes, setting up some ladder stands, general maintenance, and additional cost/work on the road will apply. Awesome property with lots of deer. Turkey is plentiful to the point of being irritating. Wild quail. Nice camp spot with spectacular view of the stars.
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## Randystephens (Sep 1, 2019)

BrewMonkey said:


> Looking for 1 possibly 2 members (maybe buddies?) max for my Weyerhaeuser lease in Polk county (off Potash Rd), just on the other side of Cedartown towards Alabama. Had this lease since 2006. It's 132 acres total, clear cut back 5 years ago. It has been just me for the last 3 years. I don't have a cost yet because I'm willing to split the cost between me and 1-2 others. I paid $1450.00 for the lease.
> 
> Need help clearing lanes, setting up some ladder stands, general maintenance, and additional cost/work on the road will apply. Awesome property with lots of deer. Turkey is plentiful to the point of being irritating. Wild quail. Nice camp spot with spectacular view of the stars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Randystephens (Sep 1, 2019)

Do you still have openings?
Thank you


----------



## JSJHunt3320 (Sep 2, 2019)

PM Sent


----------



## Jacobp (Sep 8, 2019)

Any openings left?


----------



## BrewMonkey (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes the position is still available and I don't bow or turkey hunt. 

Just to be upfront, the property is thick. It will need some road work to get to camp with a 2wd truck when it gets wet and bobcat work done for new trails etc. I didn't expect to have this lease several years ago and after the clear cut, it grew back, thick. The first year will be expensive to the tune of 1/2 the lease and maybe around and additional $750 in work. The good side is that's only for the first year, then maintenance on trails/roads after that, and the club next door is only 3 folks on 350 acres. I'm going back down this weekend and would be happy to show it but you'll need a 4 wheeler or something to check it out. Lots of deer there but it's going to require hard work to develop some spots to hunt. Remember: you get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## Jacobp (Sep 10, 2019)

I sent you a pm


----------



## BrewMonkey (Sep 16, 2019)

The offer is withdrawn.
Thanks for the views and considerations.


----------



## dan75 (Nov 3, 2019)

Are u still looking for member’s


----------



## victorwfo (Nov 17, 2019)

BrewMonkey said:


> The offer is withdrawn.
> Thanks for the views and considerations.


If you put the offer back out I’m interested, I live in Cartersville and would love not to drive to meriwether county to hunt. Thanks


----------

